# Rec:Butternut Squash Flan



## Piccolina (Oct 10, 2005)

I wasn't quite sure where to put this recipe, the dessert section doesn't have a pudding/mousse or flan area so I thought I'd pop it in here for now 

*Butternut Squash Flan 

* 1 2/3 cups sugar 
6 eggs 
2 cups butternut squash puree 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
2 cups heavy cream 

 In a small skillet combine 2/3 cup of the sugar with 1/4 cup water and bring the mixture to a boil, stirring until the sugar is dissolved. continue to cook and stir until it is a deep caramel, Pour it into individual-sized ramekins, tilting them to coat the bottom evenly, and let the caramel harden. 

 In a bowl beat the eggs with the remaining 2/3 cup sugar, beat in the squash puree, salt, ginger, cinnamon, nutmeg, and cream, and pour the custard into the ramekins. Set them in a deep baking pan, add enough hot water to the baking pan to reach halfway up the sides of the loaf pan, and bake the flan in the middle of a preheated moderate oven (350 degrees F) for 1 hour and 15 minutes, or until a knife inserted in the center comes out clean. 

 Let the flan cool and chill it, covered, overnight. Run a thin knife around the edge of the ramekin, invert a plate over the ramekin, and invert the flan onto the plates.

*
* *~Enjoy~*​


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 10, 2005)

Moved to the dessert section.  There is a place below all the sub forums for miscellaneous stuff.  This looks wonderful!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 11, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Moved to the dessert section. There is a place below all the sub forums for miscellaneous stuff. This looks wonderful!



Thanks kitchenelf  If you have some squash around it's really worth trying!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 11, 2005)

mmmm, I love flan!!! I think I am going to try a pumpkin version based on this recipe... earlier this year a friend of us gave us a monster pumpkin and there are still some in the freezer!!  Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 11, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> mmmm, I love flan!!! I think I am going to try a pumpkin version based on this recipe... earlier this year a friend of us gave us a monster pumpkin and there are still some in the freezer!! Thanks for the idea!!



Good idea Licia! I'm a pumpkin fan too, especially in desserts. Let use know how it turns out if you do make it that way! Yes, it certainly is squash, gourd and pumpkin season - I think that you can almost always tell what is in season by the recipes we post here on DC


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 11, 2005)

This is a keeper for all of us squash fans on DC!  I sure hope mish sees it!


----------



## mish (Oct 24, 2005)

How did I miss this?! Adding yours to my 'must try' list. Thank you. PA, what a memory. Thought I posted this one, but can't find it. From one of my favorite magazines, Cooking Light:

*Butternut Squash Flans*
*

* 

3 cups cubed peeled butternut squash
1/2 cup evaporated skimmed milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 eggs
1 egg white
Vegetable cooking spray
Ground nutmeg (optional)
Watercress sprigs (optional)

Place squash in a medium saucepan; cover with water, and bring to a boil. Cover and cook 15 minutes or until tender. Drain well. 

Combine squash and next 6 ingredients (squash through egg white) in a blender, and process until smooth. Divide squash mixture evenly among 6 (6-ounce) custard cups coated with cooking spray.

Place cups in a 13 x 9-inch baking pan; add hot water to pan to a depth of 1 inch. Bake at 325° for 30 minutes or until a knife inserted in center comes out clean. Remove cups from water; let stand 5 minutes. Loosen edges of custard with a knife or rubber spatula. Invert custard cups onto individual plates. Sprinkle with nutmeg, and garnish with watercress, if desired.

Aren't they cute?


----------



## licia (Oct 24, 2005)

Licia, I was thinking pumpkin also.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

Mish I really like the idea of taking the flan to a savoury level! Yes, they are so cute! I know that one famous female British chef is not a fan of tiny individual portions, but I think they are adorable! They off-set something like a big slice of pork roast (which I think would go smashingly with this recipe) so well. Thanks for posting this cool recipe Mish!!!


----------

